# Quad Throttle-body's on SR20DE



## B12-power (Jun 14, 2002)

Hello,

I'm trying to make the Pulsar/Sunny GTI-R Quad Throttle-body's on my SR20DE-powered B12. It will be fit with some modifications, but there is still one thing what's the problem.
The original GTI-R injectors have a resistance of 3 Ohm, the SR20DE injectors have 16 Ohm resistance. My original injectors don't fit in the throttle body's. 
Does has anyone experience with this? Can anyone give me some advise about how to solve this problem?

Greetings from Europe,

Kevin


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*here you are!!!!!!!*


----------

